

Ask HN: Reposting an old Ask HN question - maguay

I posted a question a couple days ago (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2042898) that didn't get any answers.  Is there a way to re-submit a question without just copy/pasting it into a new submission?  Or would it be better for me to assume that there's no good answers or it was an unpopular topic, and just leave it?<p>Thoughts?
======
revorad
I think it's ok to repost. First thing I'd do is try a different time to post.
That's probably the most important factor to what response you get.

~~~
maguay
Sure, thanks for the advice. Do you have any thoughts on my original question
that prompted this post? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2042898>

~~~
meadhikari
Free online eBook + sell PDF/ePUB, or just sell PDF/ePUB eBook?

When words like free and online come together it all feels like spam, that
could be the reason IMHO.

~~~
maguay
Ok, I just retitled it to: "Ask HN: Marketing and Pricing Advice for Self-
Published eBook". Maybe I'll see some advice now...

------
ashraful
Thanks for asking this question. I myself was also wondering what the policy
was on HN on reposting when a past submission does not get attention.

I submitted a link to my new project (hackerlunch.com), but it failed to get
any attention. Perhaps I should try posting it again at a different time, with
a different title.

